# Placement of Otowick



## Rip (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a procedure code for placement of Otowick?

What if it was done during removal of cerumen?


----------



## keivaquezada (Jun 13, 2012)

The documentation from supercoder I have states, "Code 92504 (binocular microscopy) if the provider puts in an ear wick in the office, or suctions out debris from the ear canal because there is no separate code for that.  It is not reported during the same session as other auditory system codes, like cerumen removal, myringotomy, tubes, or any of the otology codes."

So...I would code the 92504 if just the placement is done.  But if you also code the cerumen removal code, I would not separately report the binocular microscopy.


----------

